# Build Your Own CNC Machine_ 2009 Edition



## mohamed-x (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم وجدت هذا الكتاب وقمت بارفاق اللنك فارجو الاطلاع عليه لانه بلا شك مفيد......


http://hotfile.com/dl/27422462/2d011ff/Build20Your20Own20CNC20Machine2C20200920Edition.pdf.html


----------



## salah_design (22 أبريل 2010)

mohamed-x قال:


> السلام عليكم وجدت هذا الكتاب وقمت بارفاق اللنك فارجو الاطلاع عليه لانه بلا شك مفيد......
> 
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/27422462/2d011ff/build20your20own20cnc20machine2c20200920edition.pdf.html


شكرا لجهودك اخي محمد جاري تحميل الكتاب
تقبل مروري


----------



## mohamed-x (22 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> شكرا لجهودك اخي محمد جاري تحميل الكتاب
> تقبل مروري


 شكرا لمرورك اخى صلاح


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الرابط


----------



## ابو زياد وعمر (22 أبريل 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed-x (22 أبريل 2010)

ابو زياد وعمر قال:


> وجزاكم الله خيرا




شكرا لمرورك اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد الله المصري (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## طالب علم20 (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنس عمر (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود 
جاري التحميل .............


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## mohamed-x (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لدعواكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ما قدمت مقبولا عنده وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (7 مايو 2010)

ممتــــــــــــاز علىهذا الكتاب الروعة


----------



## mohamed-x (8 مايو 2010)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> ممتــــــــــــاز علىهذا الكتاب الروعة




شكرا لمرورك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م/محمدحماد (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## ahmedzizo (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور على هذا المجهود *


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## midos (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eimy_eng (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ محمد


----------



## حسن-12 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد المنصور (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

